

Show HN: GoJS - HTML5 Canvas diagramming library - simonsarris
http://www.nwoods.com/components/canvas/gojs-overview.htm

======
simonsarris
This library is the culmination of two years of work by myself and another
programmer. There's still lots to do, especially in the realm of animation and
performance enhancements, but in spite of these I think it is one of the
fastest and most complete canvas diagramming libraries to date.

Sorry about the site's look and feel, I have had little time to give it a
(vastly needed!) makeover, but some people were asking when it would be
released so I thought I'd make an announcement.

If you want to get right to the samples you can view them here:
<http://gojs.net/latest/samples/>

If you have any questions (even just canvas-specific ones) I'd be happy to
answer them. I've been consumed by canvas for some time now, so much so that
if you asked a canvas question on StackOverflow there's a 10% chance that I
was the answerer!

~~~
qiller
Quite timely, I was just looking for Gantt chart library. But examples page
seem to consistently crash latest Aurora (18.0a2)

~~~
simonsarris
Oh dear I see that too on Aurora, though I don't see the same problem locally
for some reason.

Thanks, I'll investigate.

------
harishneit
No offence my friend. Given that there's d3.js, I doubt if this gains any
traction.

~~~
cbaleanu
Where exactly do you see a similarity to D3 besides the fact that they both
use canvas?

